# Acro Sport wing stuff



## Neil (Mar 15, 2008)

The Acro Sport plans locate the root rib too close to allow placing a wrench on the bolt for the attach straps. The rib should be moved farther onto the spars so the bolt can be accessed.




The plans are not really clear on this area where the I strut sits and the flying wires attach. The top and bottom plate spans across and loads are transmitted through the plates that are glued to the face of the spar.


----------

